# Trying to identify what this is



## bigzeto (Aug 8, 2019)

Hey guys, I have a lot of this lighter color weed/grass growing in my bermuda lawn. Any help would be appreciated.





[/quote]


----------



## im1dermike (Aug 9, 2019)

Yellow nutsedge? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6-xd64kQgQ


----------



## bigzeto (Aug 8, 2019)

I guess it could be nutsedge, but I have been pretty good at identifying the sedge in my yard and I've hit the sedge with MSMA at times and Sedgehammer as well. I thought this may be something different.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Blades look too wide to me for it to be nutsedge.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Yeah, that isn't Nutsedge. Looks like it could be newly sprouted crabgrass.


----------

